# Last Few Trips with Capt Brant Peacher



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

My last few charters were all very consistent with each other. The redfish bite has been on fire. We usually limit out within the first 30 minutes of each trip. Live pinfish have been doing the trick. 

The flounder bite has been off and on. We are usually able to boat 3 or 4 decent fish every trip. Bull Minnows have proven to work best.

The trout bite has picked up bigtime over the last few days. I know that Captain Brad King had a great trout morning today. Casting topwaters and working mirrolures have proven to work best. 

Today I had a great trip with Doug, his son, and two friends. We started the day boating 6 perfect redfish in the first 30 minutes of the trip. They ended up keeping 3 for the dinner table. Once the tide slowed, we made the decision to hit a couple Snapper spots just off the beach. We had our limit in about 45 minutes. The Snapper bite was not as good as it has been though. Most of the fish we caught today were on the smaller side. We could not get the 12 to 15lbers to bite. We also managed 3 keeper scamp, and 15 Triggers. On the way in, I let the boys pull on some 8 to 10lb bonita on light tackle. They were definitely tired from all the action! It was a very calm and beautiful day on the pond. 

I also had to throw in a pic of the 27 inch trout I caught last Thursday morning

Capt Brant


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job Capt!!!!! Those are some awesome trips!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks B rad. Check out my new webpage guys! www.captainbrant.com


----------



## ceemack (Jun 14, 2011)

Brant Peacher said:


> My last few charters were all very consistent with each other. The redfish bite has been on fire. We usually limit out within the first 30 minutes of each trip. Live pinfish have been doing the trick.
> 
> The flounder bite has been off and on. We are usually able to boat 3 or 4 decent fish every trip. Bull Minnows have proven to work best.
> 
> ...


Awesome job gotta love the action!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Brant..... just looked at your web site.... Looks Great!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you! I am very happy with it!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

nice big Seminole Trout! and what's with all the Aggies? Ha, !
Here's a nice Golden Garnetfish,ha..See ya next time at Hot Spots. Keep up the great posts. We'll check out your website.
Thanks again Brant.


----------



## gman2525 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Chug bug colors*

What is the best CHUG BUG COLORS, and how do you work the bait


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! Nice red Todd! I am sure I will see you soon! Go Noles!!

Gman2525- I really don't worry to much about color. I have caught fish on just about every color lure imaginable. IMO people worry to much about what the lure looks like. Making good casts and bait presentation is lots more important. Work on making good casts and making the right casts and you will be lots more productive. There are certain situations where color can make a difference but not with top water fishing.


----------

